# Shed update January 2011...



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

After all the kerfuffle about making sure things are posted in the appropriate section… I made sure to post this under what I think is the right forum….or should it be a project cause it is my workshop… nah… just have a bit of fun…
Here she be… still a work in progress but then work flow is getting better and I have room for the new router table and two TWCs… and I have room to swing a cat if I had a mind to..
http://s0.videopress.com/player.swf?v=1.02


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Very impressive Larry.
Glad to see all the "parts" are still there (you know, inspirational chair and fridge).
You have some wonderful projects in process and lots of interesting tools to complete them.
And… so neat… for the moment!
Ellen


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Two TWC's!!! Now I am jealous! You've got a lot of great equipment in there Larry. The camera moved around a little to fast for my beady eyes and small brain, but it looks like you are well and truly geared up for a lot of great woodworking. Well done mate.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

another nice shop-clip from you Larry
I´m with Ellen 
but don´t use the the Markita as is or you might loose the connection…lol
some beatyfull wood on the first shinny L-S you show 
this was the shop what about the surounding aria is it still standing 
sorry I havn´t had the time to follow how everything turned out down there 
and for that matter no other places lately

take care
Dennis


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

It's good to see the water has subsided there down under!! I hope the King Browns have all gone away, also!! But Ma-roww says "watch the cat swinging"!!


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

So is the secret to having a good shop to have no less than 20-30 projects going at one time? Well, I better step it up then! 

Glad that the floods weren't too disruptive or destructive for you.

Have you thought about putting any insulation in at least the roof to help keep it cooler? It would appear that you are going to either need a bigger shed, or a second smaller one soon.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Geez, Man… does Francis Ford Coppola know you've gone into film making??!!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey Larry 
Not enough detail LOL In the US when I was a kid and you were told "out to the shed "It might involve a stick but not woodworking )
Great looking shed lots of cool toys and projects . Thanks for the tour M8


----------



## sammouri (Dec 12, 2009)

Do you know where to go in your shop, when you drink twice?


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Yes Sam… straight back to the fridge…lol…
Sorry Ma-roww… no offence… I do not actually swing cats…


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

Wow You got stuff, I mean tool.

Are those mango trees in the intro?


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Chestnut, Mango, and Lychee…


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

My favorites…


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Not to mention the Lime, Manderin, Pomegranate, Mulberry and Macadamia…I also have peach and apple but they do not fruit well..


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi Larry.

Nice shop, and Smokey (my cat) is very happy to hear you aren't of a mind to swing one of her kin.


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

I think that the phrase "no room to swing a cat" might actually be referring to something else?


----------

